# iMac <-> TV sans fil



## zepom (21 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'un périphérique sans fil qui me permettrait d'à la fois lire les médias contenus dans mon iMac via WiFi opur les projeter sur ma télé ou les écouter sur ma chaîne, mais aussi de récupérer la vidéo depuis une prise péritel pour la récupérer sur le Mac. Je sais, j'en demande beaucoup... Mais si ce type de périphérique existe, j'achète !

Si toutefois vous n'avez jamais entendu parlé d'un tel engin, quelles sont les alternatives à EyeHome d'Elgato pour lire mes fichiers multimédia sur ma télé du salon ? Enfin, si vous êtes utilisateur EyeHome, en êtes-vous satisfait ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !

ZePoM


----------



## CERDAN (16 Février 2007)

Je relance la discussion un peu ......pauvre


----------



## islacoulxii (16 Février 2007)

pour le 1er, pas de soucis en wifi,  ya l'apple TV (-> fais une petite recherche sur le site d'apple..)

pour le second, il y a plein de choses... tu vx "capturer" (comme un magneto ) la TV sur ton mac, il y a des canopus ADVC110 qui ont une des meilleurs qualit&#233;s sans compression.


----------



## CERDAN (16 Février 2007)

Je relance la question pour que nous nous embrouillons pas :

Bonjour à tous... 

Je cherche un périphérique servant à comuniquer avec la télévison ( loewe 32 pouces individual)
j 'oubliais :SANS FIL !  :rateau: . Comme un appletv mais moins cher  ! et peut petre plus petit.:rateau: ( je suis difficile, non ? )
Ca existe ces petites choses ? merci si vous trouvez un lien. 

encore merci.


----------



## ficelle (16 Février 2007)

l'eyehome permet de lire plus de formats video que apple tv, mais son interface est vraiment à la rue....
le bon plan, c'st un macmini G4 d'occase.
et ne pas oublier la freebox


----------



## Zyrol (16 Février 2007)

et une freebox v5 ?

Sans fil : 

- lecture de vid&#233;o qui sont sur le mac : freeplayer
- lecture de video qui sont sur le disque dur interne de la freebox
- enregistrement des chaines sur le disque dur ou sur le mac
- HD


----------



## CERDAN (16 Février 2007)

moi, je ne veux pas du fil, fil et fils !  je voudrai un périphérique qui prend peut être la taille X5 d'une clé usb et et qui se branche direstement à la tv , ou si ca n'existe pas, un truc filaire , mais un seul bloc, pas un ordi


----------



## ficelle (16 Février 2007)

t'es quand même un peu difficile !


----------



## naas (16 Février 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> t'es quand même un peu difficile !



ah bon ?  :rateau:


----------



## CERDAN (17 Février 2007)

tu as trouv&#233; quelque chose naas ?


----------



## CERDAN (17 Février 2007)

et puis, c'est pas la fin du monde, le bon plan, ca s'élève à combien d'euros ?


----------



## naas (17 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> tu as trouvé quelque chose naas ?



Non mais tu peux lire un fil dans le forum switch ou nightwalker donne quelques clés


----------



## Zyrol (17 Février 2007)

Zyrol a dit:


> et une freebox v5 ?
> 
> Sans fil :
> 
> ...



et ça ?


ça te plait pas ?


----------



## CERDAN (17 Février 2007)

oui, super, je suis convaincu. Pour faire ces merveilles, il ne faut que le freebox?, pas de bidouilles en plus?....car ca arrive parfois.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> oui, super, je suis convaincu. Pour faire ces merveilles, il ne faut que le freebox?, pas de bidouilles en plus?....car ca arrive parfois.



J'arrive d&#233;j&#224; &#224; le faire avec une Freebox v4 (sauf la HD, et un c&#226;ble p&#233;ritel entre Freebox et TV), alors, tu penses, avec une v5 ...


----------



## CERDAN (18 Février 2007)

ca coute combien une v5, juste la boiboite et pas l'abonnement etc....?


----------



## naas (18 Février 2007)

Cela ne co&#251;te rien, mais en cas de r&#233;siliation (d'apr&#232;s mes souvenirs) c'est d&#233;gressif de 2 euros/mois sur une base de 90 euros, donc 45 mois apr&#232;s tu peux r&#233;sillier sans frais 
par contre il te faut t'abonner


----------



## CERDAN (18 Février 2007)

mais si je suis deja abonn&#233; &#224; une livebox et wanadoo ?


----------



## naas (18 Février 2007)

benh change pour free


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> Cela ne co&#251;te rien, mais en cas de r&#233;siliation (d'apr&#232;s mes souvenirs) c'est d&#233;gressif de 2 euros/mois sur une base de 90 euros, donc 45 mois apr&#232;s tu peux r&#233;sillier sans frais
> par contre il te faut t'abonner



Si &#231;a co&#251;te, mais les frais de mise en service sont rembours&#233;s &#224; la r&#233;siliation. Ils ne sont pas de 90 mais de 96 &#8364;, et d&#233;gressifs &#224; raison de -3&#8364;/mois, soit 32 mois (un peu moins de 3 ans) pour atteindre la gratuit&#233;.


----------



## naas (18 Février 2007)

En fait free fait cela pour:
1 fideliser le client
2 amortir le modem

il me semblait que free ne faisait payer qu'a la resiliation et non pas &#224; l'inscription


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2007)

naas a dit:


> il me semblait que free ne faisait payer qu'a la resiliation et non pas &#224; l'inscription



C'est bien ce que j'ai &#233;crit, Free fait payer les frais de mise en service &#224; la r&#233;siliation (d&#233;duction faite de 3&#8364;/mois de dur&#233;e d'abonnement).


----------



## CERDAN (18 Février 2007)

dommage, je n'ia pas trop envie de changer de fournisseur, meme si la livebox plantait souvent, je ne vais pas changer.
vous n'avez pas d'autres soluces ?


----------



## da capo (18 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> vous n'avez pas d'autres soluces ?



Arr&#234;te de regarder la t&#233;l&#233; : sans fil, pas cher et aucun plantage.

ps : Deux *grands* habitu&#233;s t'ont donn&#233; des solutions. Il n'y en a pas mille.


----------



## CERDAN (18 Février 2007)

t'as raison, faut se rendre &#224; l'&#233;vidence, on a rien sans rien.


----------



## Zyrol (18 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> dommage, je n'ia pas trop envie de changer de fournisseur, meme si la livebox plantait souvent, je ne vais pas changer.
> vous n'avez pas d'autres soluces ?



j'adore :love: 

t'es pas completement satisfait de ton FAI, et tu restes ches lui... je comrpends pas !

Tu peux avoir chez Free ce que tu cherches pour moins cher et ça marche !!!  

A toi de voir...


----------

